# portmanager -ip, how does it work



## george_harley (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello,
I have a FreeBSD 7.3 release p2 installation where I would like to upgrade all the ports with the portmanager program. This server is running a program x (which is the primary function of this server) The application was added with
[cmd=]pkg_add[/cmd].

Now that I want to run the 
[cmd=]portmanager -u[/cmd] 

to upgrade all, it complains that this application needs to be removed before portmanager can continue because it is no longer in the ports collection. (I actually think that it was never in the ports collection). 

How can I continue safely without removing the program? The man page seems to say that the -ip option should ignore the program. This is a production system and I prefer this application not to have downtime. 

Is there more info on the -ip option, I thought that the following command would leave my application in tact:
[cmd=]portmanager -ip group/appname[/cmd].

Hope someone can clarify this.

Kind Regards,
Herman


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2010)

Before upgrading any port read /usr/ports/UPDATING

The package which you are referring to is most likely automake or autoconf.



> 20100915:
> AFFECTS: autoconf, automake
> AUTHOR: autotools@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...



You can safely remove them with pkg_delete(1).


----------



## george_harley (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello,
I've checked the UPDATING file and there's nothing in there about the application. Here's the output of the portmanager -u command:


```
------------------------------------------------------------------------
portmanager 0.4.1_9: Collecting installed port data 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------
[applicationname-version] /security/applicationname is no longer in the ports collection, see /usr/ports/MOVED
this port must be removed for portmanager to continue
is it OK to remove [applicationname-version] from your system? (yes/no/auto yes to all) [y/n/a] [y]
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Will timeout after 5 minutes and default to [Y] if no selection is made
no
you will have to deal with this manually then, portmanager shutting down
```
So this third party security application that was added with pkg_add is now recognized as a ports application from the security group.


----------

